# tirar la piedra y esconder la mano



## leanan

¡Hola a todos!

¿ Cómo se traduciría la expresión "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano"?
¿Alguna idea o sugerencia?
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## olivodelbuho

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=esconder
 LOC: *tirar la piedra y esconder la mano,* to do something wrong and then act innocently
No se si existe una expresion, dicho, refran o proverbio equivalente.


----------



## SmallJosie

Isn't it like false accusing? Not quite. I'll go to the loo and meditate.


----------



## riglos

Sé que no es el equivalente exacto, pero qué tal algo así como: "to wash your hands of sth". At least it has "hands" in it, too. 

Mara.-


----------



## SmallJosie

mmmmmmmm we talk about "throwing the first stone" which might fit in the context. However, I've always thought it meant if you are innocent, inverted commas, hehe, you throw the first stone. 

I give up, temporarily. Any locals to give me a hand?


----------



## SmallJosie

No es lo mismo, Mara, me lavo las manos de algo pero no porque haya tirado la primera piedra. Estoy ansiosa (pocas veces me pasa, jeje).


----------



## olivodelbuho

SmallJosie said:


> Isn't it like false accusing? Not quite. I'll go to the loo and meditate.



No, is like to don´t be honest or not taking responsibilities. Could be like accusing someone but from the shadows, indirectly, so you wouldn't have any responsibility. Like harming someone and say " wasn't  me".  I  think the most common use is  "people complaining  and not taking resposibilities" or stabbing for the back. What a lot of crap i wrote!!!


----------



## riglos

Pero, SmallJosie, tú le has dado esa interpretación de "tirar la primera piedra". ¿Quién ha dicho que las frases "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano" y "tirar la primera piedra" tienen el mismo origen? De hecho, no creo que hagan referencia al mismo hecho. No entiendo porqué estás dando por sentado que esa interpretación es la correcta.

Saludos,

Mara.-


----------



## SmallJosie

No, Mara, no lo estoy interpretando así, me ha salido así al intentar buscar frases parecidas en inglés. Perdona si te he liado. Entiendo bien la frase y el contexto porque la escucho casi a diario pero sigo sin saber cómo decirlo en inglés.

De todas formas, no es por nada, pero no me extrañaría que el origen tuviera algún vínculo. ¿Has visto The Life of Brian? En esta película tiran la piedra y luego se esconden


----------



## olivodelbuho

A ver tirar la piedra es una metafora de lanzar una acusacion o hacer daño, esconder la mano, de hacerse el loco, de no responsabilizarse de la accion, de hacerlo si que la persona o ente dañado sepan quien ha sido. Vamos el dicho manifiesta la cobardia del que no da la cara cuando emprende una accion, una critica.


----------



## abeltio

tirar la piedra y esconder la mano: es hacerse el oso siendo culpable - cometer una falta y escapar...

será: hit-and-run?

pero no es tán gráfico como en español


----------



## SmallJosie

Olivo, entender la frase, creo que la entendemos todos. Pero nos falta traducirla.

Sería algo como:

What you talking about Willis?


----------



## SmallJosie

hit and run normalmente se trata de accidentes de coches con peatones cuando el conductor culpable sale disparado.


----------



## olivodelbuho

Es que un proverbio no se traduce, se busca el equivalente en la otra lengua. Asi que es mejor esperar a alguien que lo conozca, porque existir debe existir.
Especulando nos podemos tirar la vida.
Lo de "willis" no seria el equivalente ni de lejos


----------



## SmallJosie

Hombre, claro que no, pero como no me salía intenté poner una frase que a lo mejor iluminaría a algún otro inglés nativo. 

De todas formas, noto que en este foro faltan ingleses nativos y cuando tengo problemas de traducción me falla en este aspecto.

Y cuando digo bromas, también los añoro


----------



## olivodelbuho

Humor inglés  esa si que ha sido buena.....pero si estas en BCN.


----------



## abeltio

smalljosie, no solamente autos y peatones... es auto contra cualquier cosa... otro auto, una cerca... etc.

también se usa muy frecuentemente en negocios cuando se dice: apply the hit-and-run mentality... cuando se quiere hacer una venta/negocio a toda costa sin pensar en lo que pase después


----------



## SmallJosie

Sí, pero ¿quién traduce la frase del hilo? Yo no, no estoy inspirada.


----------



## riglos

Nuevamente, aclaro que lo que voy a proponer no es una traducción exacta, sino simplemente un intento de seguir ayudando. Como creo que "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano" se parece bastante al hecho de "tocar el timbre y salir corriendo" (o sea, no hacerse cargo) - acá en Argentina a esa actividad se la denomina "ring-raje" de manera informal - me parece que, dependiendo del contexto, la frase podría ser traducida como: "to play ring and run" / "to ring the bell and run like hell". Repito, dependiendo del contexto. Doy un ejemplo en que esta traducción se podría emplear:

A: ¿Y? ¿Descubriste quién fue que te mandó esa carta llena de insultos?
B: Sí, al parecer fue Mario. Eso fue lo que me dijo José ayer.
[Estando Mario presente...]
José: ¿Quéééé? ¡Yo no te dije nada! ¡Si ni siquiera nos vimos ayer!
B: Bue,... como siempre, tiran la piedra y esconden la mano.

English version (I'm not sure whether this makes sense in English, I'd like to hear your opinion)
A:  Sooo..., Have you found out who sent you that letter full of insults?
B: Well, as it seems, Mario did. That's what Joseph told me yesterday.
[Mario being present...]
Joseph: Whatttt the f***!!?? I haven't told you anything! I didn't even see you yesterday!
B: OK.... as always... they ring the bell and run like hell / ringing the bell and running like hell.

¿Podrían darme sus opiniones? Entiendo que no debe ser una "set expression" para referirse a este tipo de actos / acciones, pero me gustaría saber si se entendería la idea a través de esta imagen o si estoy totalmente fuera de contexto.

¡Gracias!

Mara.-


----------



## leanan

Creo que me sirve.
¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## riglos

¡De nada, Leanan! Siempre un placer poder ayudar. 

Mara.-


----------



## Redline2200

riglos said:


> B: OK.... as always... they ring the bell and run like hell


 
Yes, this definitely gets the idea of the expression across, however I am trying to think of a good equivalent expression in English and for the life of me I can't think of anything. While that sentence gets the idea across, it doesn't really sound that good to me, I mean it makes sense and everything, I just couldn't imagine anyone actually saying it. There is a game people play called "ding-dong ditch" where that is what they do...they ring the doorbell and run. When I hear that example it makes me think of ding-dong ditch, and I am just trying to think of something a little more neutral. 
Ahh, this is driving me insane!  
Any other native English speakers have any ideas of a clever way to say this??


----------



## norteamericano

To ring the bell and run  like hell singnifica nada mas que eso. No  es un modismo en Engles.  It is a trick.


----------



## yirgster

*Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano*.

_To metaphorically throw rocks at, i.e., attack, someone while having a hidden agenda._​
Or something similar. This is an underhanded attack on Amlo, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, who is running for President of Mexico:

*JAVIER LOZANO TIRA LA PIEDRA Y ESCONDE LA MANO… PUBLICA VIDEO CONTRA AMLO Y DESPUÉS LO BORRA*
Indigo Staff

El senador publicó un vídeo que muestra a una joven intentado convencer a su padre para que ya no maneje… Minutos después lo borró sin dar una explicación
Javier Lozano tira la piedra y esconde la mano… publica video contra AMLO y después lo borra​


----------



## Elcanario

Tirar alguien la piedra y esconder la mano.
1. loc. verb. *Hacer daño* a otra persona, *ocultando* que se lo hace. DRAE
Something in the line of playing sneaky tricks to somebody.
Un comportamiento propio de personas taimadas
Un saludo


----------



## chileno

A sneaky attack and then play fool?


----------



## CGirasol

leanan said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> ¿ Cómo se traduciría la expresión "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano"?
> ¿Alguna idea o sugerencia?
> Gracias por adelantado


Creo que estoy varios años tarde, pero acabo de ver esto y el equivalente de un "tira la piedra y esconde la mano" es "a snake in the grass".
They basically mean the same thing. When we call someone a "snake in the grass", we're basically saying that they're sneaky and treacherous while they may even appear benevolent.


----------



## nelliot53

También "*play innocent*".


----------



## EiswerEph.

*(Throws the stone then hides its hands*?) Metaphorically, a backstabing against someone or to betray someone.


----------



## horsewishr

nelliot53 said:


> También "*play innocent*".


I like this.  You could put two phrases together and say “pick a fight and play innocent”.
(Pick a fight = provoke someone)


----------



## filippopips

I might say "you're all mouth and no trousers" or "you're all bark and no bite"


----------



## Ferrol

Como siempre necesitaríamos contexto
"Stab in the back" es una opción , de acuerdo con la definición que hace el DLE de la la r.a.e. de "tirar la piedra y esconder la mano"

tirar alguien la piedra y esconder la mano

1. loc. verb. Hacer daño a otra persona, ocultando que se lo hace.


----------

